# !?!?!?!?!?What Is Going On Around Here!?!?!?!?!?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I stay away from the site for a while and my laptop is fine, running smooth as glass. No security issues AT ALL!!!!!


Come back in a few days and have the same freaking 506 Maloware threats over and over again!!!!! Really sucks !

New owner is awesome!!!!! Grrrrr!!!!!!!!


Hankster where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I stay away from the site for a while and my laptop is fine, running smooth as glass. No security issues AT ALL!!!!!
> 
> 
> Come back in a few days and have the same freaking 506 Maloware threats over and over again!!!!! Really sucks !
> ...


hi Joe,
do u keep U'r anti-virus updated (daily)???
I us Norton, not pushing a Co. , but I've been "Safe"...so far :freak:

Best 2 U,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Of coarse my virus protection is up to date. Once a year I pay for it.

I go onto the same 5 or 6 sites and this is the only one I have trouble with.

Never used to have problems, like last year and since I joined. Recent issue bud.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Some anti-virus software is famous for giving a lot of false alarms. One even thought that it was a virus itself! Consumer Reports and the computer magazines do review anti-virus software from time to time. If you do get an alert you should click on it and find out more about the threat.
I use Norton, which is always one of the better programs, and I have never gotten an alert for this site.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I use AVG and have no issues here either.
Charlie


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

MSwaterlogged said:


> I use AVG and have no issues here either.
> Charlie


I use AVG too.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*site*

I use avg to no problems here either.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Joe if you got it before and your antivirus said it got rid of it, the virus may have infected the boot sector, and will restart itself once the computer is cleaned up, shut off, then restarted & bam you have the virus again. 

If you can use your anti virus to perform a boot scan that would be where I would start. 

If your virus software does not do that you can download Avast antivirus, the free version works well, I have used this for 5+ years, after loosing a computer that was protected by Norton and their support I had to completely wipe the drive, We have AVG on the computers at work and one terminal that gets used on outside sites, I have had to clean it up about 4 times in the past year, so I am not a fan of AVG, and it does not play well with any other antivirus software, at least that is my experience. 

Good luck, it can be very frustrating 

Boosted


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yet to have a problem on here at all.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Buy a Mac.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sometimes the rolling ads on the site will trigger AV warnings. Most are pulled into the site randomly or "targeted" to your cookie profiles. The host site doesn't know the coding contents of the ad. Some are poorly written and kick off the warnings when they access your cookie records. An ad blocker add on to your browser will take of this most times.

-Paul


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Once malware gets a toehold on your system, it opens the door for more malware.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> Buy a Mac.


A BIG one?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

RiderZ said:


> A BIG one?


Lol right. 

Who can afford a Mac with a hobby like this GH???

But thanks for the advice  Wait, unless you have one for me???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe65.. I believe your antivirus is overly sensitive to either a pop up or one of the ads on the site. As suggested, get Adblock plus (search for it, it's a free download!) and download it for the browser you use. It'll clean up almost all the ads on this site, and any other site you visit. I'll bet you a donut it'll end the false virus alert.

As far as Hankster is concerned, he no longer runs HT. He helped put that stupid Panjo in (notice they changed it, and now you're forced to pay Paypal fees or pass them to the buyer... WAS NOT SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN!!!) Now Hank does come around, but only to peruse the site. He doesn't technically have the authority to do anything... Including eliminate moderator positions... Ahem.. Sadly, HT is in the hands of someone who only cares about the revenue stream.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s n s*

ok when u post up items up 4 sale. how does panjo know if you sold any items they have no idea if you sold any thing or not.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If the buyer clicks the buy it now button they do...

That's why I've been adding the "DO NOT CLICK THE BUY IT NOW BUTTON"!!! Clicking it has paypal collect for the transaction, and there's fees. There used to be an "I'll collect payment myself" option, and it's now gone.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea I know Joe. Sucks. 

And you can tell by the amount of users there are now opposed to a year or more ago. 

Nd tell me this, how many people here e ever even click on these ads!!!! NOT ONE I BET!!!!!

But whatever. It's not my site. 

Just sad to see what has become of it. Throwing people off and all. Power does strange things to people. Especially since we all have the common interest, toy cars. Thats all this was supposed to be about.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Just sad to see what has become of it. Throwing people off and all. Power does strange things to people. Especially since we all have the common interest, toy cars. Thats all this was supposed to be about.


Power has nothing to do with it. If someone breaks the rules they get a time out. If they repeatedly break the rules they are banned. Seems simple enough to me.
hojoe


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

my favorite song by van halen...."WHERE HAVE ALL THE GOOD TIMES GONE"


----------



## a7mun7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank a lot....... 20 char........... Isu500!!!


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Griffworks banned alot of people,now he's not even a mod,a lot of politics here!:freak:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

1> go to your browser options.

1 select "NO 3rd party cookies"
2 select "ask me every time"
3 if you have a password manager, go ahead and delete all cookies.
if not, go through your save cookies and deleted the one you have no idea about.

now when you go to a site, it will ask if you want to keep the cookies for that site.
POP up cookies you simply say no to. after a few days, you should not be bothered much. some malware and viri can still poke through you antivirus software. So make sure your PC if it has it, will do a boot sector checksum check. This is done in your CMOS settings of your PC/laptop


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

"As far as Hankster is concerned, he no longer runs HT. He helped put that stupid Panjo in (notice they changed it, and now you're forced to pay Paypal fees or pass them to the buyer... WAS NOT SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN!!!) Now Hank does come around, but only to peruse the site. He doesn't technically have the authority to do anything... Including eliminate moderator positions... Ahem.. Sadly, HT is in the hands of someone who only cares about the revenue stream."

Slotcarman12078, I would not be so quick as to point a finger at somebody unless I had proof of who did what behind the scene. You would be better off to take this part of your post to a private message or an email before you're permanently banned. 
Let this be your warning.
-fcb


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow 

Sad times


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes to slims, ASAP please.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Indeed, what IS going on??? I just rec'd. a HT PM as a solicitation from a member in SC about a program to participate in police & public auctions for vehicles. HT certainly has changed!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Me too Dom!

Deleted

Rekon I should have reported it


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

He is gone fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, all of a sudden I can't see any ones avatar. Do I need to turn something on or off? It's no big deal, just aggravating. 
hojoe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hojoe said:


> OK, all of a sudden I can't see any ones avatar. Do I need to turn something on or off? It's no big deal, just aggravating.
> hojoe


Ditto here 2 (??)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

.... been that way for a week.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm. 

Down the tubes I tell ya.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they must be trying to cut costs ? lol


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wasn't custom avatars one of the benefits to being a hobbytalk supporter?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Are you guys seeing your own ??

I see only my own avatar pic.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Seeing nobody's. Not even mine.

Later The who stole the avatars! News at 11 Rockinator


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I can see some of them, others just say "so and so's avatar". No idea why.

Charlie


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

*better*

One benefit is the pop ups have disappeared. My Ipad does not ask me about arrests anymore.

Jeff


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*avatars*

yes all the avatars are all gone cant see none of them.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

any answers Grand Exalted Mystic Ruler ??


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Where are we going??....*

....And why are we in this handbasket??


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Someone forgot to pay the Avatar electric bill. And now the Avatars have been turned off ! Oh, ... the humanity !  Tetsuo.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Is anybody having trouble posting pic using manage attachments,I am?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*I know why*
:wave: There making more room for adds :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How come no one can tell us where the avatar pics went???? This site really has been taking a big dive!!!! And why is it running so slow lately?!?!?!?!?!


Anyone?!?!?!?!


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How come no one can tell us where the avatar pics went???? This site really has been taking a big dive!!!! And why is it running so slow lately?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Anyone?!?!?!?!


No reply, ....no explanation, ....yet the new owners announce their arrival. A most curious circumstance is it not ? This does not bode well for the future.  Tetsuo.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Joe, as far as the avatars, the new owners haven't said anything about supporting avatars or not. The slow speed, I'm not sure. It moves fine for me & I don't have problems with pop up ads. I use AVG antivirus and I have the Pop Up Blocker turned on under "Tools" tab in Internet Explorer browser. 
-FCB


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

New owners, old owners, the other owners, potential owners is why I do not submit to the idea of donating money.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

RjAFX said:


> New owners, old owners, the other owners, potential owners is why I do not submit to the idea of donating money.


Absolutely, ...positively, ...correct.  Tetsuo.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd guess it has something to do with this:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/announcement.php?f=266&a=274

I read that as meaning that Hobbytalk has been sold again, this time to an allegedly larger and more experienced company. 

So a lot of people here are getting their wish - or at least a version of it. The "new owners" are going. We haven't yet found out what the "_new_ new owners" are like, and, given the 3/09-4/09 date for the announcement, we won't for another couple of weeks. There does seem to be a minor glitch or two during the changeover. The avatar problem is one. I wouldn't look for it to be fixed by the outgoing bunch. Maybe when the new buyers take possession in mid-April, they'll find it worth fixing.

-- D


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info
The new guys on the block don't just own the store they own the whole block
and they are trying to own the whole town.
Just do a simple search, they have their fingers in everything.
So if bigger is better were in good hands.
I think the company is in Canada and have sites worldwide.

gt40


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What a shame. This site is a skeleton of what it once was. 

Too bad. 

Most of the good old boys don't even come around anymore.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What a shame. This site is a skeleton of what it once was.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> Most of the good old boys don't even come around anymore.


Rather difficult to come around when your banned.  Tetsuo.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Yep your right on that . Tetsuo


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh, we still come 'round and keep an eye on things....
Some of us just don't have much to say at this point, hey?
I think I will drop in to the S&S this eve.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
Maybe the new owners could let some of the not so bad guys back on
everybody screws up once in a while.
Just a idea to get it back going here, hell the post count will go up
and that help there bottom line $$$$

gt40


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And to add to the "whats going on here", another BANNED member.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

it would really be nice if we got explainations on why people are being banned...maybe we should be the judges..


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The guy had a life ban and came back on the board. fcb


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks..would be nice to know when ever someone is banned exactly why.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
Most Forums are run like Dictatorships, they make all the rules and they tell you little about what goes on behind the seen
It would be nice to see a Forum try running with Democracy in mind but they have to stay in charge all the time so I don't see it happening .
The best way I think is to have rules posted were everyone can see/read and understand them you know what's going to happen if you brake the rules.
I think Everybody should have a shot at being a Mod then you would be the judge that way you would know it's not always a black & white type problems there gray areas to deal with, how many times do I have to warn a guy is he looking to get banned or what, your not going to make very many friends
if you have to banned them.
I have a few ideas how I'd do it, a panel of members with a vote so one guy doesn't have to be the bad guy and the guy in question has a say in what happens to him

gt40


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

It was A/Gas that got ban. fcb


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> It was A/Gas that got ban. fcb


afraid I'm going 2 have 2 Back fcb on this 1...
he was the spit'n-image of A/Gas' basic-personality & interests....

what problems arose??? 
I don't Know.. OR even WANT 2 Know :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave: play-nice-guys :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been lurking on this one for awhile but feel the same as Bubba about the departed... The guy was abrasive and antagonistic as A/Gas and again the second time around. He incites unrest. He thrives on irritation. He baited me into some confrontations last time around but it wasn't going to happen again. Life's too short.

Nice work, Cowboy!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh boy :freak:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

You can flush & flush again, Sometmes the turd`s too big to go away!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> I've been lurking on this one for awhile but feel the same as Bubba about the departed... The guy was abrasive and antagonistic as A/Gas and again the second time around. He incites unrest. He thrives on irritation. He baited me into some confrontations last time around but it wasn't going to happen again. Life's too short.
> 
> Nice work, Cowboy!


cowboy can see the ip address thats how he was busted.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

you did right Lendell, just some of here wondered what happened. I heard it thru the pink grapvine and I'm good.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How come no one can tell us where the avatar pics went????


They're Back!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tasman said:


> They're Back!:thumbsup:


"...Oh GOODY!!!... Now I DON'T have to get "ANGRY" over this !!!..."
quote; Marvin the Martian :thumbsup: :wave:


well done 2 who-ever done 'dis :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I did write the owner on 3-22-2015 here my letter.
I'm still here. 
The Slot Car guys and the Die Cast guys want their avatars back. They also want the ability to load photos again. Right now I have them using Photobucket to post links to their photos. 
And the guys HATE Panjo. Can that be changed back or something else be done?
Lendell / Fordcowboy ps I hope it helps with things here.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> I did write the owner on 3-22-2015 here my letter.
> I'm still here.
> The Slot Car guys and the Die Cast guys want their avatars back. They also want the ability to load photos again. Right now I have them using Photobucket to post links to their photos.
> And the guys HATE Panjo. Can that be changed back or something else be done?
> Lendell / Fordcowboy ps I hope it helps with things here.


Thank you. They already seem more responsive than the previous owner(s).

As a group, I think we should cut the new owners some slack and see if/what improvements they may make. Let's give them a little time to settle in before we hit them up all the stuff we don't like.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

tasman said:


> Thank you. They already seem more responsive than the previous owner(s).
> 
> As a group, I think we should cut the new owners some slack and see if/what improvements they may make. Let's give them a little time to settle in before we hit them up all the stuff we don't like.


exactly what i was thinking, and if anyone does have a problem go to cowboy in a pm and im sure he will do all he can just like the avatars.

wheelz63


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> exactly what i was thinking, and if anyone does have a problem go to cowboy in a pm and im sure he will do all he can just like the avatars.
> 
> wheelz63


Take a "Bow", FCB!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
U've EARNED It !!!!!! :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

He wasn't just sitting around eating cheetos you know!!!!

Old Blue


----------

